# Leg and Arm Extensions



## utusemi (Sep 18, 2004)

I have scoured the internet and Ebay in search of arm or leg extensions that support a person's weight. So I am wondering how you would go about constructing your own.

I have considered forearm crutches for the arm extensions as they would support 300 lbs or more (I only weight half of that). I think I'd need to expand the surface of the bases for more stability especially if I'll be nearly walking on them. I'd also have to bend them in some way so they would seem less straight.

As for leg extensions, I haven't a clue. Anything that would make my body shape appear much less human and almost animal like. Something as simple as an L shape "boot" would work. If you have any ideas I'd be happy to hear.


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

For leg extensions, take the concept of Poweriser's and build a stilt. Or if you've got a four hundred dollars to spare you could order a pair. 

http://poweriser.net/


----------



## utusemi (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow..that's like...cool as hell, too bad it's way too expensive, but would make halloween great. I'm trying to go for some beast or wolf style form. I'd build a costume around that.


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Here's a very cool link. From the movie Underworld.
http://www.latexmaskcentral.com/underworldpics.php


----------



## utusemi (Sep 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by scarefx_
> 
> Here's a very cool link. From the movie Underworld.


Wow, I'm sure I can make that no problem...very cool though. I wonder how long it takes for his legs to get tired.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I had been thinking leg extentions would be a cool way to go, but then I mentioned that idea to my dad and he was like "Um, we just used empty 1 lb coffee cans tied to foot." And if you're going to be inside, put rubber or felt on the bottom so you won't get killed for messing up the floor. Oh.

Originally I was thinking build something kinda along the lines of the Drywall Stilts. Coffee cans, or floral foam or insulation foam (basically the same thing) would really be the way to go for cheap, fast, and easy. A little bit of fiberglass, on foam ones and it's a very simple and strong way to get whatever shape you want.

I want a hearse.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but I'd rather do this than start a new one just to clutter the boards.

I'm still kicking the arm/leg extension idea around, and just remembered something. Does anybody remember the newest "Planet of the Apes" (2001) remake? On the dvd there was a "making of" thing which showed the extensions they had some of the people in.

Anyway, they were these really cool looking arm and leg extensions, but they put you into this hunched monkey posture. One of the shots is of a guy like jumping off something and running through the studio lot with these on. They were even able to have a lot of the cast in these for some of the action shots, they look SO cool, and it'd let you have what should be a much more stable 4-point stilt rather than the traditional 2-point stilt.

Has anyone seen what I'm talking about, or got any kind of pics showing these?


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

utusemi said:


> I have scoured the internet and Ebay in search of arm or leg extensions that support a person's weight. So I am wondering how you would go about constructing your own.
> 
> I have considered forearm crutches for the arm extensions as they would support 300 lbs or more (I only weight half of that). I think I'd need to expand the surface of the bases for more stability especially if I'll be nearly walking on them. I'd also have to bend them in some way so they would seem less straight.
> 
> As for leg extensions, I haven't a clue. Anything that would make my body shape appear much less human and almost animal like. Something as simple as an L shape "boot" would work. If you have any ideas I'd be happy to hear.


Try painter's stilts I believe they are called. They are not as tall as standard stilts and are rather stable once you get use to them. Practice on the grass a fw times! I got mine a few years back on Ebay and never really looked for them in stores, but I'm sure you can find them somewhere. Also I've seen people actually glue or nail wood to the bottom of their boots for alittle more height. They just traced the shoe onto wood blocks, 2x4's I assume, and then attached. They didnt' work that good since it only lasted the guy half the night but he was running his butt off that night though. Anyhow I'm trying to construct something similar for my Wheeler character inspired by Return to Oz (see details posted under Costume Ideas the 2005 posting) I'm going to use the crutch idea like you stated, but I need to find the right wheels to finsih them off.

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

How much of an extension are you looking for on the legs?
If you get a chance to see Lion King (the musical Broadway production). the costumes for the giraffes are a great stretch in the height. They are just strap on stilts and have the back built up to resemble the legs of a giraffe. Their legs are like a dog or cat in the way they work. Like a most other quadrapeds, they basically walk on their toes, what you see bending backwards is not their knee bending the wrong way, but their heel. Building up a false back on the lower leg or stilt can help fool the eye into thinking that we are seeing the legs bend the wrong way for a human. Front legs for most quadrapeds are very much in the same proprotions, length wise, as humans and other bipeds.
FontGeek


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Fast and simple (or is that word "Crude?") stilts I made this way: 
Materials-- 4 foot of 2by 4's cut into 12 inch pieces (4)
4 3/4 inch threaded re-rods
Nuts and washers for the re-rods.
Sheet metal scraps.

Drill holes , 3/4 inch in the 2 by 4's where you want the re-rods.
Drill a bigger hole in the first half of the hole to effectively counter-sink the end of the threaded rod and the nut and washer.
Use the sheet metal scraps to make straps from the 2 by 4 to encircle your shoe to hold this all on your foot (feet)
How high did you want the the lifts? Adjust the height with these threaded rods.
Mine were only about a 12 inch lift.
Of course this design sure can be improved upon with rubber scraps attached to the bottom 2 by 4 for floor traction and anti-marking reasons and by using real leather straps with buckles instead of sheet metal ones.


----------

